# Removing brass string nocks



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

Bueller? Anyone?


----------



## Nightimer (Jan 22, 2003)

Nockset pliers.
Any pro shop should have them.
You can fit brass nocks with them as well.

Nightimer


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

You mean like these? I don't see how these would be used to remove a brass nock.


----------



## Nightimer (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes thats e'm as far as I can see.
The brass nock should have a split in it.
The tips of the pliers have a wedge shaped point on them.
You fit one of the jaws into the split in the nock and the other half of the jaw will be on the opposite side of the nock.
Then squeeze the jaws together and the point will open up the split in the brass,job done (be careful how hard you squeeze)
To put nocks on you put the open nock around the serving and put the circular bit of the pliers around the brass nock and squeeze,this will clamp the nock to the serving.

Hope this helps

Nightimer


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

You could also carefully take a screw driver & put it in the slot & twist.It does not take alot of effert.


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot moorhead I believe that will work a lot better.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Plain old kitchen butter knife. Put the spine of the knife in the slot and rotate the knife. Opens them right up with no damage to strings.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

use a nock set pliers like this one
Wedge crimping action delivers tight consistent crimp with less pressure. Removing lever loosens or completely removes all string accessories in one motion. Will not damage string or serving. High carbon spring steel construction. Spring loaded, automatic opening. Machined latch keeps tool closed when not in use. Lifetime Warranty.
see below

http://www.edsoutdoors.com/outdoors-supply~cat~1000~item~10795.htm

John


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

ISAA_Archer said:


> use a nock set pliers like this one
> Wedge crimping action delivers tight consistent crimp with less pressure. Removing lever loosens or completely removes all string accessories in one motion. Will not damage string or serving. High carbon spring steel construction. Spring loaded, automatic opening. Machined latch keeps tool closed when not in use. Lifetime Warranty.
> see below
> 
> ...


That is what I use and they are awesome. I love them.


----------

